# about time more people knew about this. (no agenda podcast)



## AlyKat (Jun 17, 2013)

so, i have been listening to these guys for a long time. a friend from nebraska told me about them or - 'hit me in the mouth' and probably the best thing I can do for the people on this site is hit them in the mouth as well.

it is a podcast that deals with a lot of different issues week to week
they dismantle the media bullshit that is spewed all over the place on an international level
and they have been doing it for a long time.
the podcast is called 'no agenda'

noagendashow.com
nashownotes.com for past episodes

the show also deconstructs a lot of events that take place - shootings, bombings, false flags, legislation abominations, media blackouts, media distractions, elections etc in a very rational, well thought out way.

their deconstruction of the aurora colorado, and sandy hook shootings, boston bombing, that chris dorner fiasco, drones and others - is outstanding. legit.

their shows are archived so it is pretty great to go back and listen to older things that have happened and gain some new perspective as well.

there are a lot of continuity things in the podcast which might alienate a new listener, so try to give it three shows before you stop listening. if you aren't hooked by then, i don't know what to tell you.

for example, they are on show 521. show 516 would be a great place to start and get caught up
http://static.curry.com/nashownotes/516/index.html

they are still going at it, and release a show every thursday and sunday and it is about 2 hours long.

i am sure many people here would enjoy it if you haven't heard about it already.

'in the mornin' stp.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 18, 2013)

i've listened to 1-2 episodes, because the host appears on twit (one of my fav tech podcasts) fairly often, it's definitely good and interesting, i should get back into it.


----------

